# Body shots for turkeys?



## Bowhunter57

Standard hunting methods and/or past practise for shooting turkeys with a shotgun has always been head shots. However, I have some ammo that I use for killing coyotes out to 50 yards. I would trust these loads/patterns on geese at the same distance.

Dead Coyote Ts:
44 pellets @ 50 yards.
Pattern 24" wide & 21" tall.
8" above center...or 8" above the target dot.

42 pellets @ 40 yards.
Pattern 24" wide & 21" tall.
10" above center.

Remington HD in BBs:
64 pellets @ 40 yards.
Pattern 28" wide & 22" tall.
10" above center.
The above patterns will be used for coyotes.

What are your thoughts on body shots on a turkey with these loads/patterns?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Archery Patriot

My thoughts are that I would never even think about it, unless I wanna just wound a bird! Head shoot them, I've head shot them at 64 steps and it just flattened them! Of course I was using 3 1/2 4 shot


----------



## tadluvadd

geese have down.thick but soft.coyote has skin and hair.turkey has hard,stiff feathers hiding very small organs. the head and neck is very soft tissue.the issue is penetration and kill zones.you must hit a vital organ, and penetrate far enough to make a quick clean kill.set up a piece of plywood at 40 yds and see how far that buckshot penetrates.and if the bird is really close,why take the chance of hitting a heart the size of a dime,rupturing the intestines,when you can aim for a larger target like the head and neck?


----------



## firstflight111

tadluvadd said:


> geese have down.thick but soft.coyote has skin and hair.turkey has hard,stiff feathers hiding very small organs. the head and neck is very soft tissue.the issue is penetration and kill zones.you must hit a vital organ, and penetrate far enough to make a quick clean kill.set up a piece of plywood at 40 yds and see how far that buckshot penetrates.and if the bird is really close,why take the chance of hitting a heart the size of a dime,rupturing the intestines,when you can aim for a larger target like the head and neck?


have you ever shot a goose in late january ???? there hard to kill ..what size plywood ..why not use an old phone book


----------



## firstflight111

Bowhunter57 said:


> Standard hunting methods and/or past practise for shooting turkeys with a shotgun has always been head shots. However, I have some ammo that I use for killing coyotes out to 50 yards. I would trust these loads/patterns on geese at the same distance.
> 
> Dead Coyote Ts:
> 44 pellets @ 50 yards.
> Pattern 24" wide & 21" tall.
> 8" above center...or 8" above the target dot.
> 
> 42 pellets @ 40 yards.
> Pattern 24" wide & 21" tall.
> 10" above center.
> 
> Remington HD in BBs:
> 64 pellets @ 40 yards.
> Pattern 28" wide & 22" tall.
> 10" above center.
> The above patterns will be used for coyotes.
> 
> What are your thoughts on body shots on a turkey with these loads/patterns?
> 
> Thank you, Bowhunter57



yes they will kill a turkey out past 50 yards ...all this pellet count all it takes is one golden bb to the head and its dirt nap time


----------



## Bowhunter57

firstflight111 said:


> have you ever shot a goose in late january ???? there hard to kill


firstflight111,
Yes, I have and they've dropped out like a rock. My goose hunting shotgun is a Russian Baikal with a 24" barrel and a Terror extended choke tube that's a .685" restriction. The ammo is 3 1/2" Kent Fast Steel BBBs and at 1550 f.p.s. this combination produces a 91% pattern inside a 30" circle at 40 yards.

The geese that I've shot at 50+ yards have holes in their backs from the pellets passing through them.  The fold and fall...and it works for me. 

tadluvadd,
Your reasoning/explanation of skeletal structure and vital organ size is one of the best that I've read in a while. 

I intend to find some #5s and perhaps a tighter restriction than my .680" that I've used for the above mentioned patterns.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Backtroll

I would assume that you would like to have your turkey for a very special meal. A body shot turkey leaves a lot to be desired. Many feathers and shot in the breast. Also, using large shot does not help in this matter. Many states prohibit the use of any shot larger than #2 or some #4. This is for safety. Because of hunters being in camo, calling like a turkey, hunters are shot. I know you must see a beard and identify your target, but this is not always the case. Smaller shot will help prevent a more serious injury. Unfoutunately, Ohio has no restriction on shot size. Another plus in using smaller shot, is there are more pellets, giving a better count in the target. Have a safe season.


----------



## firstflight111

Backtroll said:


> I would assume that you would like to have your turkey for a very special meal. A body shot turkey leaves a lot to be desired. Many feathers and shot in the breast. Also, using large shot does not help in this matter. Many states prohibit the use of any shot larger than #2 or some #4. This is for safety. Because of hunters being in camo, calling like a turkey, hunters are shot. I know you must see a beard and identify your target, but this is not always the case. Smaller shot will help prevent a more serious injury. Unfoutunately, Ohio has no restriction on shot size. Another plus in using smaller shot, is there are more pellets, giving a better count in the target. Have a safe season.


yea you can use 00 buck shot i could not even think what that would do to a turkey at close range ...


----------



## tadluvadd

firstflight111 said:


> have you ever shot a goose in late january ???? there hard to kill ..what size plywood ..why not use an old phone book


Glad to hear ur gonna use the correct ammo for turkey.for consistant,ethical shots,you will be glad ya did.by the way,the biggest diff between geese vs turkey ammo and kill zones is when you shoot at geese,hopfully they are in flight with those tough wing feathers open exposing the breast/kill area.turkey will have those tough feathers tucked in and layerd close to the body.its like they are holding a shield only exposing the head/neck area.


----------



## firstflight111

tadluvadd said:


> Glad to hear ur gonna use the correct ammo for turkey.for consistant,ethical shots,you will be glad ya did.by the way,the biggest diff between geese vs turkey ammo and kill zones is when you shoot at geese,hopfully they are in flight with those tough wing feathers open exposing the breast/kill area.turkey will have those tough feathers tucked in and layerd close to the body.its like they are holding a shield only exposing the head/neck area.


are you talking to me about or bowhunter ..about useing the right ammo for turkey ..for me i have bags full of turkey loads  and cases of steel for waretfowl .. i am a diehard hunter of turkey ,ducks,and geese you wont find anyone that puts in the time that i do scouting,planning,and hunting birds ..(I HAVE BEEN RETIRED SENCE 2001  ) i am not just going to take a pot shot at what ever comes along ..i have the birds picked out for my 2 boys and the 2 i am going to hunt and maybe one for i shock em .. heres 2 toms for youth sat

















i am no being pissy with you just dont know me so i will let you know ..and bird hunting is my life ..then when turkeys over its time to fish erie ...


----------



## foundationfisher

firstflight111 said:


> yea you can use 00 buck shot i could not even think what that would do to a turkey a close range ...


years ago i saw a bird shot with 00 buck. it wasn't pretty. with 10 x the hunters in the woods now, it would be very easy for something bad to happen.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i think it would damage alot of the meat.


----------



## tadluvadd

firstflight111 said:


> are you talking to me about or bowhunter ..about useing the right ammo for turkey ..for me i have bags full of turkey loads  and cases of steel for waretfowl .. i am a diehard hunter of turkey ,ducks,and geese you wont find anyone that puts in the time that i do scouting,planning,and hunting birds ..(I HAVE BEEN RETIRED SENCE 2001  ) i am not just going to take a pot shot at what ever comes along ..i have the birds picked out for my 2 boys and the 2 i am going to hunt and maybe one for i shock em .. heres 2 toms for youth sat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am no being pissy with you just dont know me so i will let you know ..and bird hunting is my life ..then when turkeys over its time to fish erie ...


no,i dont know ya for shure,just trying to offer some knowledge and hope it helps..im no expert,and dont claim to be.i was hunting with my father before i was big enough to hold a shotgun,let alone shoot one.my father taught me most everything i know, he was a dang good woodsman.i have been hunting on my own for over 30 years and learn somthing new almost each time out.wiether it be hunting,scouting or fishing and thats what makes it fun.hopfully me sharing some of the things i learned can help other folks.i put my fair share of time in scouting all year deer and turkey and find it as enjoyable as hunting,so i can respect somone like you that does the same.sorry if ya took it any different then that.i have read posts on here about hunters taking 70yd shots at birds,and seems to me those are the kind of folks that are more interested in bragging to thier buddys about making that low percentage shot then being ethical hunters giving full respect for thier quarry.its either that,or they are uninformed.hopefuly the later,but wasent even adressing that..those are nice birds you have been watching,i hope you bag them.esp your boys.goodluck my friend,hunt safe and shoot true.


----------



## medium mouth

it would not only damage meat but all you would be stuck with is a beard and a tail and lose the best part of the kill...a wildgame meal with a ice cold boosh light


----------

